# Use of ICD-9 V45.11



## ppoole (Dec 19, 2011)

Good afternoon all.

I have a question on the use of V45.11, renal dialysis status.

If a patient has an AV fistula present (with some complaints of arm discomfort in the MD office), and is no longer using the fistula for dialysis because of a kidney transplant a few years back, can I still report V45.11 since the description under V45.11 has "presence of arterial-venous shunt (for dialysis)"?

Thank you for any information you can provide.


----------



## ajs (Dec 19, 2011)

ppoole said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I have a question on the use of V45.11, renal dialysis status.
> 
> ...



I think it means if there is an actual plastic type "shunt" still in the arm, not just the fistula that is created surgically.  I would not use the V45.11 on a patient that has had kidney transplant and is left with a fistula after discontinuing dialysis.


----------



## Tonyj (Dec 20, 2011)

ppoole said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I have a question on the use of V45.11, renal dialysis status.
> 
> ...



It may be more appropiate to use 996.73 and a pain code.


----------

